# Some Pictures of My Boys Being Adorable :)



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

I couldn't resist posting these pictures of my two boys! It's so hard to get pictures of them since they're so busy. So I have resorted to snapping some picture while they're sleepy.  



Half asleep faces, Shiloh on the left and ranger on the right.














Sleeping 















Sleeping in one of their hammocks together.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Dumbo_Lover1695 said:


> View attachment 5678
> View attachment 5679


Oh for the love of all things fluffy <3333333333333333


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow those are some cute rats. Great pictures!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Such sweet little babies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

aw they are so sweet - and tiny!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

They are super adorable!! I wish mine would let me take pictures of them in the cage! As soon as i go near the cage, they stop what they are doing and run to the door for attention and treats. I want some cuddly pictures sooo badly!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lucys_Mom said:


> They are super adorable!! I wish mine would let me take pictures of them in the cage! As soon as i go near the cage, they stop what they are doing and run to the door for attention and treats. I want some cuddly pictures sooo badly!! Thanks for sharing!


Mine do that too sometimes, Lucys_Mom! Usually if I'm patient they will eventually go back to sleep. They have to be completely exhausted though or they'll start licking my hand! Lol Oh, and thank for the compliments everyone!!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

They look soooo squishy and sweet!!!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Cute little critters. I don't know how you managed to get pix of them sleeping unless you zoomed in from a few feet away from the cage. Is the cage in a room with a carpeted floor and cement underneath? It'd probably the only way to sneak up on mine without them waking up.


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rubber Duck said:


> Cute little critters. I don't know how you managed to get pix of them sleeping unless you zoomed in from a few feet away from the cage. Is the cage in a room with a carpeted floor and cement underneath? It'd probably the only way to sneak up on mine without them waking up.


Yes, their cage is in a carpeted room so it makes it easier to be quite. I took the pictures with my phone through the bars. I can't use my DSLR camera or they wake up when the shutter goes off!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Super cute boys. I love all the hammocks and fleece.


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

Your boys are adorable! And their home looks very cozy.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Omg those pictures are adorable!
And the hammocks and such are pretty too!


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute rats. Btw....the best way to take a picture of a fast moving rat is to activate the flash on your camera and set your shutter to a high speed.


----------

